# Mutter für Corsair H50



## Scythe_Fan90 (21. August 2011)

*Mutter für Corsair H50*

Moin Moin, 
habe mir vor kurzem eine gebrauchte H50 erstanden. Nur leider fehlt mir eine der 4 silbernen Muttern. Gibt es hier jemanden an den ich mich wenden kann um Ersatz zu bekommen. Habe zwar schon mehrere Mailadressen gelesen, aber wollte nicht wahllos Fremde anschreiben?? 

Mfg Scythe Fan


----------



## CSOger (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mutter für Corsair H50*

Wenn das die gleichen wie die von der H70 sind,habe ich hier noch welche rumliegen.
Glaube aber die unterscheiden sich.


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mutter für Corsair H50*

Guck mal beim baumarkt nach m3 muttern und schrauben,da wirst du glaube ich schnell finden was du brauchst.


----------



## Scythe_Fan90 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mutter für Corsair H50*

@45thFuchs
Danke für den Tipp aber ich wollte gerne eine Orginalschraube und nicht son rumgebastel, weil 2 verschiedene Schrauben einfach S****** aussehen.

@CSO 
Sind die Muttern bei der H70 auch Einschlagmuttern, die an dem "Mutterkopf" abgeflacht sind?


----------



## CSOger (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mutter für Corsair H50*

So sehen die Teile aus...


----------



## Scythe_Fan90 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mutter für Corsair H50*

Ja, das sind die, die auf bei der h50 sind. Würdest du mir welche schicken? Kannst mir ja ne pm schicken. Danke schonmal.


----------



## CSOger (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mutter für Corsair H50*

Hast ne PM.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mutter für Corsair H50*

Einfach Mail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com dann schickt man Dir ersatzmuttern!


----------

